# Furacão ISAAC (Atlântico 2018 #AL09)



## Afgdr (9 Set 2018 às 04:32)

Formou-se há umas horas a 9ª tempestade tropical da época no Atlântico, a Tempestade Tropical Isaac.

O Isaac encontra-se ligeiramente mais intenso em relação ao aviso anterior. Neste momento, desloca-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph (≈ 80 km/h) e rajadas até 62 mph (≈ 101 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 1002 hPa.


*Imagem de satélite das 03h00 UTC*










Deverá continuar a intensificar-se nos próximos dias e atingir a categoria de furacão na segunda, dia 10, à medida que se aproxima das Pequenas Antilhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 11:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:38)

995 
WTNT34 KNHC 091432
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Isaac Advisory Number 8
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL092018
1100 AM AST Sun Sep 09 2018

...ISAAC STRENGTHENING OVER THE EASTERN TROPICAL ATLANTIC...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...14.3N 39.1W
ABOUT 1470 MI...2370 KM E OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...999 MB...29.50 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 00:11)




----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 04:31)

O Isaac aumentou de intensidade nas últimas horas e é neste momento um furacão (cat1), o 5º furacão da época. Desloca-se para W, em direção às Pequenas Antilhas, com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph (aprox. 121 km/h) e rajadas até 92 mph (aprox. 148 km/h) e apresenta uma pressão mínima de 993 hPa.


*02h45 UTC*








*Previsão da rota e cone de incerteza (NHC)
*
Deverá afetar as Pequenas Antilhas ainda como furacão ou perto da categoria de furacão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 14:23)




----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 23:00)

O Furacão Isaac é um furacão de categoria 1, com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph (cerca de 121 km/h) e rajadas superiores, até 92 mph (cerca de 148 km/h). Apresenta um movimento para W, em direção às Pequenas Antilhas e uma pressão mínima de 993 hPa.

Deverá ganhar intensidade nas próximas horas.


*Imagem de satélite das 21h15 UTC
*






*Previsão de rota + cone de incerteza (NHC)*








*Key Messages:*

1. Isaac is a small hurricane and uncertainty in the intensity forecast is greater than normal. Although Isaac is expected to begin weakening when it approaches the Lesser Antilles, it is still likely to be at or near hurricane intensity when it reaches the islands.

2. Interests in the Lesser Antilles should continue to monitor Isaac during the next few days. Watches will likely be required for portions of the Lesser Antilles tomorrow.

*(NHC)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 12:03)

*Isaac *
Current Intensity Analysis

UW - CIMSS
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 9.0
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 11 SEP 2018 Time : 101531 UTC
Lat : 14:36:01 N Lon : 48:22:06 W

*CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
4.3 / 982.3mb/ 72.2kt*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 13:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 16:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 16:03)

UW - CIMSS 
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE 
ADT-Version 9.0 
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis ----- 
Date : 11 SEP 2018 Time : 134531 UTC
Lat : 14:36:02 N Lon : 49:24:31 W

*CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
4.4 / 980.6mb/ 74.6kt*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:54)

Current Intensity Analysis

UW - CIMSS 
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE 
ADT-Version 9.0 
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis ----- 
Date : 11 SEP 2018 Time : 154531 UTC
Lat : 14:35:57 N Lon : 49:52:43 W

*CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
4.5 / 978.9mb/ 77.0kt*


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2018 às 00:01)

O Isaac é uma tempestade tropical forte com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mph (cerca de 113 km/h) e rajadas até 86 mph (cerca de 138 km/h). Desloca-se para W com uma pressão mínima de 996 hPa.


*22h15 UTC
*





*


Previsão NHC - trajetória + cone de incerteza
*







Prevê-se que avance em direção às Pequenas Antilhas, onde foram ativados avisos de furacão/tempestade tropical.




> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
> * Guadeloupe
> ...




*Efeitos expectáveis
*


> *HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND*
> ----------------------
> RAINFALL: Isaac is expected to produce total rainfall accumulations
> of 3 to 5 inches with isolated amounts near 10 inches across
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2018 às 21:26)

Com toda a atividade tropical existente no Atlântico e com todas as atenções focadas no F Florence e na TS Helene, o Isaac ficou esquecido 

O Isaac é neste momento uma tempestade tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph (≈ 72 km/h) e rajadas até 58 mph (≈ 93 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 1006 hPa.

Desloca-se para W a 18 mph (30 km/h), devendo enfraquecer nos próximos dias e dissipar-se no dia 18.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 13/1500Z 14.9N 61.8W 40 KT 45 MPH
12H 14/0000Z 14.9N 64.2W 35 KT 40 MPH
24H 14/1200Z 14.9N 67.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
36H 15/0000Z 14.9N 69.8W 35 KT 40 MPH
48H 15/1200Z 15.0N 72.3W 35 KT 40 MPH
72H 16/1200Z 15.5N 76.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
96H 17/1200Z 17.0N 80.5W 30 KT 35 MPH
120H 18/1200Z...DISSIPATED



*19h45 UTC
*
















> *Key Messages:*
> 
> 1. Isaac is expected to produce tropical-storm-force winds across
> portions of the Lesser Antilles into this afternoon, and tropical
> ...


*(NHC)*


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2018 às 23:43)

*Aviso das 21h00 UTC (17h00 AST)
*
A TT Isaac enfraqueceu ligeiramente em relação ao aviso anterior.

*Movimento: *W a 16 mph (26 km/h)
*Ventos máximos sustentados: *40 mph (≈ 64 km/h)
*Rajadas: *52 mph (≈ 84 km/h)
*Pressão mínima: *1006 hPa


*22h00 UTC*











Todos os avisos relativos ao Isaac foram descontinuados, no entanto é esperada precipitação forte em alguns locais das Caraíbas.




> *WATCHES AND WARNINGS*
> --------------------
> CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:
> 
> ...




*Efeitos em terra*



> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> RAINFALL: Tropical Storm Isaac is expected to produce total
> rainfall accumulations of 2 to 4 inches with isolated amounts up to
> ...





*Previsão de rota e cone de incerteza*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:37)

*...ISAAC WEAKENS TO A DEPRESSION OVER THE EASTERN CARIBBEAN SEA... ...BANDS OF RAIN LINGERING OVER THE LESSER ANTILLES...*

5:00 AM AST Fri Sep 14

Location: 15.0°N 65.5°W

Moving: W at 15 mph

Min pressure: 1006 mb

Max sustained: 35 mph


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 21:58)

Do novo aviso. O negrito é épico 



> The intensity forecast hasn't gotten any easier with Isaac. Vertical shear is expected to decrease a bit more, which might diminish the effects of dry air seen on water vapor images around the cyclone. However, the GFS and ECMWF continue to insist that Isaac will degenerate into a wave within the next 2 or 3 days, which is almost unanimously supported by their respective ensemble members. This is the solution that the official forecast follows. It should be noted that none of the global models show pressures this low now with Isaac, except the UKMET, and that model is the one that holds onto the circulation the longest. * The reality of the situation is that the long-term future of Isaac is cloudy, and the best advice is just to follow NHC advisories every 6 hours to see if we gain any confidence.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 10:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 10:26)

*NHC: "..NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER PLANE INDICATES ISAAC HAS DISSIPATED... ...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY..."
THIS IS THE LAST FORECAST/ADVISORY ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER ON THIS SYSTEM. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE
FOUND IN HIGH SEAS FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL WEATHER
SERVICE....*


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2018 às 14:57)

O Isaac dissipou-se hoje.
*

Remanescentes do Isaac às 13h15 UTC*







*Último aviso do NHC
*


----------

